# New Member - should I buy?



## hschofield (May 4, 2014)

Long time lurker but new member. I have the opportunity to buy a 1973/74 9220006 4hp 20 inch Ariens. It hasn't been running for a while but is not seized either. What do you think?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms.. some pictures might be helpful in making that call???


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

hschofield said:


> Long time lurker but new member. I have the opportunity to buy a 1973/74 9220006 4hp 20 inch Ariens. It hasn't been running for a while but is not seized either. What do you think?


Welcome to the best snowblower forum on the 'net.
Pics... And more importantly, how much? Overall condition? Way too many factors to give you a yes or no.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

It also depends on where you live, and what you plan to clear with it - and of course, the price. Personally, I think that a 4/20 is a bit small and a bit underpowered, but again, it depends on what you plan to do with it.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

if you can get it for under 50 and it has no major issues, you can flip and sell it for 150 and save up for a bigger blower, a 24 inch or 26 inch is perfect for most people


----------



## hschofield (May 4, 2014)

Here is a photo. I can get it for under $50. It is in good shape. The engine hasn't been started for a few years but everything looked clean. The auger spins freely and there is very little rust.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the skids look like there done, the flat spot where they ride on the pavement is non existent, ask for a picture of the scraper bar to, the lower housing probably has some wear due to old skid shoes


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

If I was in the market for a snowblower I'd go $30.00 on it.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

hschofield said:


> The auger spins freely


Depending on what you mean by that, that could be good or bad..
Three possibilities:

1. If eveything is fine and normal, shear pins in place and the gearbox is in good shape, you might be able to move the augers with some effort..but it should be hard to move them..if you grab them and shove, they might move and spin the gears inside the gearbox..thats ok.
Also, its fine for the augers to have a small amount of play..the shear pins can be a slightly smaller diameter than the holes they are in, allowing you to "rock" the augers somewhat..thats ok. Its important to check that the augers are not rusted to the shaft.

2. If the augers spin *really* loosely, moving with hardly any effort, that could just mean the machine has broken or missing shear pins..not a big deal as long as the gearbox is ok.

3. If the augers spin *really* loosely, moving with hardly any effort, *and* all the shear pins are in place! then you have a stripped gearbox..thats bad..the machine is broken, wont operate, and the gearbox would have to be replaced..

Scot


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

not neccesarily, you could replace the brass gear for about 30-40 bucks


----------



## hschofield (May 4, 2014)

Decided to hold off for a larger one. I already have a 60's 26 inch Jacobsen Imperial but want a vintage Ariens but will wait for a little larger model.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Good plan. If you've been using a 26" going to a 20" would be a pain. Better to wait for one you're impressed with since you're in the great position of having all summer to cruise craigslist and even into winter looking for what you want and or something repairable cheap !! That's how I picked up my 6hp 32" Ariens for $25


----------

